# Freaks!



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Does anyone know where online I can get some sound clips from the 1938 movie FREAKS! I want that "gooble-gobble one of us one of us!" chant in the worst way for the CD's I'm making for my goodie-bags.

It's gotta be out there somewhere! Help help help.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Google this phrase and see if you can find it:
Gooble-gobble…we accept her…one of us.

If not - the dvd is $14 - so it might not break the bank if you have to buy the movie.

I have a feeling it's sampled somewhere on line - finding it is ALWAYS the hard part.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I've been looking on Yahoo and Google and not coming up with anything so far, sorry.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

try checking:
http://www.gomusic.ru/
I've found a lot of stuff I need there, havnt checked for u, but great site Safe, and all sound quality is awesome.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*I have that*

Hey DLC, 
I have an mp3 of a song by the band Marillion that has that clip at the end of the song. You could take it from that. Email/msg me and Ill send it to ya. You can also download the movie at google video at:


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

edwood saucer said:


> Google this phrase and see if you can find it:
> Gooble-gobble&#8230;we accept her&#8230;one of us.
> 
> If not - the dvd is $14 - so it might not break the bank if you have to buy the movie.


Well, so far nothing clip wise but with googling the phrase I'm getting alot of awesome film stills. (I'm a total image whore)
I have the flick already-- BIG LOVE for Hans! Is there some way to lift the track from the DVD? I'm not really audio/visual adept when it comes to things like that. I'm all about hands on, you know?
It's gotta be here somewhere!!! :googly:



johnny933 said:


> try checking:
> http://www.gomusic.ru/


Tried the link, but all I'm getting is Freaky Friday junk... somehow Lindsey Lohan just doesn't evoke the same feeling as the "gooble-gobbles". 

And D.O.D I just emailed you. Thanks!


----------

